# Started my daughter on the tapes



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Now that Rachel is over this trama of a 14 days of C I have started her on Mikes tapes. I did what Jean suggested and waited because she might associate pain with the tapes while she was C. Is there any tips or things that I should know because she is only 11. I realized one thing last night after she had started and fallen asleep. That she didn't know what tense was. She said she relaxed and fell asleep. Your suggestions or advice would be nice especially from you Mike. I am on day 51 myself and can see some difference in myself although not with my D yet probably due to my stress level. My aniexty level has dropped to almost nothing. Great heh no panic attacks.Denise------------------


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Denise, Mike should see this the begining of next week. Rachel should do very well with listening. Let us know how it progresses.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)




----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2001)

Hi Denise,Your doaughter should be fine with them, infact she might have the edge on you becuase children are able to use imagery much easier than adults.As for yourself, the worry and stress you have gone through will put the blocks on progress a little.Stick with it and keep us informed of both your progress







Best RegardsMike


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Denise:How is your daughter doing?JeanG


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Hi Jean she is doing good now goes every day and makes me come look oh joy. She goes to bed and puts the tapes on herself although the first few nights it was a fight. I made an agreement that if she does the 100 day cycle then we will go see a movie together. No sissy made the pact. Geez and I thought sisters were supose to be tight at the hips.Denise


----------

